# Have you noticed this effect?



## Earzbleed (Feb 10, 2013)

When I turn the volume up the old-school way, ie. turn the volume dial, the music sounds much warmer and musical than when I use the remote to turn it up.
I would compare the difference this method makes to the difference I noticed when I got a $1138.00 cable to replace the standard Sennheiser one.
Of course, I didn't notice the impovement until after the 300 hour burn-in.
Can't wait till I get my speaker cable risers to improve my home system now.


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

*I would compare the difference this method makes to the difference I noticed when I got a $1138.00 cable to replace the standard Sennheiser one.*


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Earzbleed said:


> When I turn the volume up the old-school way, ie. turn the volume dial, the music sounds much warmer and musical than when I use the remote to turn it up.
> I would compare the difference this method makes to the difference I noticed when I got a $1138.00 cable to replace the standard Sennheiser one.
> Of course, I didn't notice the impovement until after the 300 hour burn-in.
> Can't wait till I get my speaker cable risers to improve my home system now.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

Is this guy for real?

That 48 posts is throwing me off.

Benny you up for some hockey


----------



## Fetus (Apr 14, 2011)

My guess is good old fashion Aussie sarcasm...


----------



## Earzbleed (Feb 10, 2013)

....


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

Well it looks like you're def getting a feel for this forum


----------



## Lars Ulriched (Oct 31, 2009)

Wrong forum....


----------



## Earzbleed (Feb 10, 2013)

Lars Ulriched said:


> Wrong forum....


That's ok. You find the right forum and post what you were going to.
Was it a knock-knock?? I like those.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Earzbleed said:


> When I turn the volume up the old-school way, ie. turn the volume dial, the music sounds much warmer and musical than when I use the remote to turn it up.


Sound like nice even order warm and cozy distortion...



Earzbleed said:


> I would compare the difference this method makes to the difference I noticed when I got a $1138.00 cable to replace the standard Sennheiser one.


The expensive cable introduced... eh distortion?


----------



## Earzbleed (Feb 10, 2013)

Hanatsu said:


> Sound like nice even order warm and cozy distortion...
> 
> 
> 
> The expensive cable introduced... eh distortion?


Looks like sarcasm hasn't reached them third world countries yet.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Earzbleed said:


> Looks like sarcasm hasn't reached them third world countries yet.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Hanatsu said:


>


----------



## Earzbleed (Feb 10, 2013)

Abba



http://www.the-top-tens.com/lists/worst-countries-europe.asp


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a preamp tube driver that lets me use a dumb dumb knob and never lose the warm and fuzzy feeling!


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

Any you guys have a 9887


----------



## Earzbleed (Feb 10, 2013)

Just remembered another one. Possibly the most important of all. Whenever you play a disc, be sure to put it in with the writing facing right way up. Failure to do so can result in the notes being played with the troughs where the peaks should be and visa versa, due to the laser reading the notes upside down or sideways.


----------

